# Good "free" puritan/reformed Ebooks?



## PresbyDane (Feb 1, 2010)

My wife is the best one could wish for and without my suspecting anything she has bought me an E-book reader for my birthday.
So the first thing I did was go to the web and crossreferencing with the list given here on the PB on puritan/reformed commentary went out and found as many free e-books as I could by the same writers.

My question is- Do any one of you know of a place to get more good reformed/puritan e-books?


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2010)

Single source: http://www.puritanlibrary.com/

That should keep you busy for a long, long time. 

Note: Not everything is in .pdf


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for that.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay I will admit to the world that I am a tech idiot, I downloaded e-books yesterday in a format called epub, for some reason I do not seem to be able to download these pdf files mentioned above, do anyone of you know why that is?


----------



## jason d (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know of any e-book readers that can't read an e-pub file, they should work on your device, but you may want to check the help on your particular device to see if they will work or not.

You can also find tons on Google Books

I am reading a classic on my mobile phone now using Book Search (their mobile version of the site) love it!


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 2, 2010)

I think with e-pub you need to be sipping a good Belgian ale for it to work.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 3, 2010)

I got the e-pubs to work that time but not the pdfs, should pdfs be the same as e-pubs or am I reading your answer wrong


----------



## jrdnoland (Feb 3, 2010)

Martin, pdf's are a different format you need adobe acrobat reader to open them.

Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions

Just install the free reader and you'll be able to open pdf's


----------

